# bass pro shops



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I heard the bass pro shop in Boston Heights is on hold because bps is going to buy Cabelas.If they do I was told they will build a bigger store in Mentor Ohio.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I would like the Mentor location. Where did you hear this from?


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm curious as well... Where did you hear this information?


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Mentor would be great! I could use a part time gig.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

2016 bps catalog lists Boston Heights as new store.


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Last I heard the one in Boston Heights is built for the most part already..not open for awhile yet though. Can't see them abandoning that to build one 20 miles away.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

I heard the same rumor..... If BPS does buy Cabela's then the new Avon Lake (Cabela's) and Boston Heights (BPS) stores will be to close.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Not even close....Arhaus corporate office and Costco built. BPS has been pushed to 2017 if ever.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The Avon cabelas is almost done at this point


----------



## TF89 (Jan 5, 2015)

Any update on the BPS opening in Boston Heights? I do not make it down that way too often living in Willoughby, but hear that the Cabelas in Avon is opening on thursday. If I remember right, both companies announced the new store locations like the same day right?!?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

TF89 said:


> Any update on the BPS opening in Boston Heights? I do not make it down that way too often living in Willoughby, but hear that the Cabelas in Avon is opening on thursday. If I remember right, both companies announced the new store locations like the same day right?!?


Don't think they ever broke ground...They did get the road named though........Costco in on Bass Pro Road....


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

The only thing up is a small sign that says Bass Pro Shops Coming Soon. Just went by there the other day so it might be on delay.


----------

